# Recommend a book?



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! Summer is almost here for me and I will finally be able to start reading books for fun again. Are there any series or particular books/authors you recommend? I'm open to anything and everything


----------



## hartleybun (May 8, 2010)

have just read The Little Stranger by Sarah Waters. thoroughly enjoyed it - a well written ghost story set in an english village after the war when attitudes and society were changing. are they haunted or are they suffering from delusions and mental illness?.

before that i tried The Lovely Bones by Alice Seabold. just couldnt get into that one:shock: which was a shame as it seems to be popular. just didnt grip me! a great idea wasted:grumpy


----------



## irishbunny (May 8, 2010)

Twilight 

I read Circle Of Friends by Maeve Binchy for school lately and it was quite good as well. What kind of books are you into?


----------



## countrybuns (May 8, 2010)

Depends on what you are into, I don't get to read that often with three kids to take care of but I do like to read any books that have been made into movies before I watch the movie.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 8, 2010)

The Other Boleyn Girl by Phillipa Gregory
Faceless or Ladykiller by Martina Cole
Remember Me, Charlie, or Rosie by Leslie Pierce
Any of the Twilight series



Jen


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 9, 2010)

Im into all kinds of books. I love Kay Hooper..she writes crazy mystery books where her characters have special powers and stuff. 


I already did Twilight. Loved it! But now I'm trying to find new stuff to read. 

Im currently reading Heat Wave by Richard Castle. (The one from ABC's Castle ) I like it a lot.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 15, 2010)

I second the Other Boleyn Girl!
Just read it the other day. 
I just wanted a chapter or two to send me to sleep. 
That was at 11 PM. 

At 5:30 AM, I was still reading. Work at 7 AM!

It really drew me in.. just fascinating!

I also love anything by Amy Tan... The bonesetters Daughter, and the Joy Luck Club were fab.

If you can get your hands on the "Outlander" Series by Diana Gabaldon, you will have at least 6 awesome book sto keep you going. Very funny adventerous, romantic, a bit of mystery and magic... the perfect mix!

Martha Grimes' Richard Jury mysteries are also a perennial favourite of mine


----------



## missyscove (May 15, 2010)

Water for Elephants!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 15, 2010)

^^^ Oh yes!!! Awesome story!

I've also just finished some L.M. Montgomery novels (Anne of Green Gables author). Very romantic and clever; made me yearn for the 1910s 

(I'm finally done school... REAL books now, not textbooks! Isn't it great?)


----------



## hartleybun (May 16, 2010)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> I second the Other Boleyn Girl



i'll third this!

would also recommend anything by pauline gedge - she's not that easy to get this side of the pond but i do like her books


----------



## myLoki (May 16, 2010)

Life of Pi!!!!! SO GOOD!

t.


----------



## Haley (May 16, 2010)

Loved Life of Pi. 

Enders Game is an awesome book-it's Sci Fi but I loved it and I generally don't like Sci Fi. I also loved Lovely Bones and her other book, Lucky. If you want to laugh, Confessions of a Shopaholic and Bridget Jones Diary are great.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 16, 2010)

A Third vote for Life of Pi

Also, the Cellist of Sarajevo

Nicholas Sparks' The Notebook was a beautiful book.
Memoirs of a Geisha
Have you read His Dark Materials series by Philip Pullman (Golden Compass, Subtle Knife...)?
It provides a very interesting counterpoint to C.S. Lewis' Chronicles of Narnia.

(Loving this thread! (You can't tell  ) So many good book suggestions!)

Here's one of our thread on books for even more suggestions  
Book Recommendations (March)


----------



## hartleybun (May 16, 2010)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Have you read His Dark Materials series by Philip Pullman (Golden Compass, Subtle Knife...)?
> It provides a very interesting counterpoint to C.S. Lewis' Chronicles of Narnia



second this!!

couldnt get into 'the lovely bones' tho
am also loving this thread:biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (May 17, 2010)

The millenium series by Steig larsson, the girl with the dragon tattoo etc - all very good read them over my summer. Paper Towns byJohn Green,haven't read it yet but everyone I speak to about it loves it. .Jodi Picoult, anything by her books are very easy to read nice summer ones. Cannot recommend highly enough Mister Pip by Llyod Jones, shortlisted for the man booker prize and of course he's a Kiwi  Found it a really good read. Read all of these numerous times over the summer, nothing better than reading a good book in the sun with a cold drink and hearing the waves crashing


----------



## TinysMom (May 18, 2010)

*tweakedoutbunnie wrote: *


> Im into all kinds of books. I love Kay Hooper..she writes crazy mystery books where her characters have special powers and stuff.
> 
> 
> I already did Twilight. Loved it! But now I'm trying to find new stuff to read.
> ...


Is it as good as the show?

I LOVE Castle - I forgot they had the book out.


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2010)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> The millenium series by Steig larsson, the girl with the dragon tattoo etc - all very good read them over my summer. Paper Towns byJohn Green,haven't read it yet but everyone I speak to about it loves it. .Jodi Picoult, anything by her books are very easy to read nice summer ones. Cannot recommend highly enough Mister Pip by Llyod Jones, shortlisted for the man booker prize and of course he's a Kiwi  Found it a really good read. Read all of these numerous times over the summer, nothing better than reading a good book in the sun with a cold drink and hearing the waves crashing


I definitely second that. The last one isn't available in the US yet, but will be May 25th (I preordered it for my Kindle several months ago )

I also second Life of Pi


----------



## Shelley123 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fire bringer by David Clement Davies,

a beautiful book, alot like Watership down and also recommended on by Richard Adams himself.

http://www.davidclementdavies.com/


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I will read the Other Boleyn Girl when I have time during the easter holidays. Sounds good!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2010)

"To Kill a Mockingbird". Just re read it--first time was in High School.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 21, 2010)

I recommend







by our very own member, RosemaryVanDeuren


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 22, 2010)

I love To Kill A Mockingbird, we read it in school two years ago. Also love The Roll Of Thunder, Hear My Cry series.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 22, 2010)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> I recommend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want it!
But it is sold out...


Oh and I recommend the Uglies series.
Easy read but very interesting.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

If you love the twilight saga you will love the night world series by LJ Smith




there are two ther books and soon a third.

Heartland is amazing if you like horses and romance




its a series of 25 enrapturing books. they just started the tv series here in america.


I have having my grandma see if she can find Basajuan in the library for me. It looks really good.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Sep 22, 2010)

jessicalovesjesse wrote:


> Elf Mommy wrote:
> 
> 
> > I recommend
> ...



Hi Jessica! Minda posted a link to this thread on my Facebook page, so I thought I'd stop by & comment here  

BASAJAUN is sold out on Amazon. I am currently working on a new edition so this first version (hopefully!) will not be printed again. However I stashed a couple away before it sold out so if you would like to get your hands on one (especially since the new one won't be out for a while) you can buy a copy directly from me via Paypal for $14 ($10 + $4 US shipping to [email protected] ). Thanks for your interest in the book! 

& thanks for the recommendation, Minda! It's much appreciated!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, I'm also going to be a nerd and recommend some of my young adult faves for books  

I'm a big, big T. A. Barron fan. He did THE LOST YEARS OF MERLIN series (5 books) followed up by the MERLIN'S DRAGON trilogy (three books, the last of which is upcoming next month!). The LYOM series follows the adolescent Merlin who will someday grow into the famous wizard. Lovely, wonderful stuff. Barron has a passion for nature & the environment that really comes through in his writing, and makes for inspiring, life-affirming books which really set themselves apart form the genre. 

Another author I love is Maria V. Snyder who did the POISON series trilogy: POISON STUDY, FIRE STUDY & MAGIC STUDY. I actually think fans of Twilight would really like Snyder's books. POISON STUDY is about an imprisoned teen in a fictitious, totalitarian government who's enlisted to be the new poison taster for the commander. Really well-written.


----------

